# Hello From Alabama...new 31bhs



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

I have been lurking around the site for some time and I finally ponied up and bought a 09 31bhs. I am so excited I cant stand it. I am going to pick it up this friday. I am ready to head for Fort Wilderness in Disney with the wife and kids. I hope my truck pulls this bad boy good. Anyone Pull 8500 pounds with a dodge 2500?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you with us.

I don't think you'll have any problem pulling your trailer with the 3/4 ton.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Brett said:


> I have been lurking around the site for some time and I finally ponied up and bought a 09 31bhs. I am so excited I cant stand it. I am going to pick it up this friday. I am ready to head for Fort Wilderness in Disney with the wife and kids. I hope my truck pulls this bad boy good. Anyone Pull 8500 pounds with a dodge 2500?
> 
> Thanks
> Brett


I pulled ours from PA to Disney in december............


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome, Congrats, ENjoy!!!
Great choice of trailer







What color?? (Interior)

If i can help you out with any questions give me a hollar...............Time to Start Modding









Clarke


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome.
What part of Alabama? I lived in Mobile for 12 years


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I second the great choice and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!......Congratulations and welcome!!!!

.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome brett, we went to ft wilderness last september and loved it.
ask for loop 500. they just remodeled it . bigger sites ,new grills and close to everything.

also , dont forget to check out some of our great rallys here in the south.
email me for more info.
thanks campingnut18


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Get ready for fun - you're gonna LOVE IT! Welcome!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!








Congrats on your new Outback!!!









Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Brett, congrats on the new OB sure you will love it.
What part of Alabama? We are in the southeast just a skip,
hop and jump from scenic Lake Eufaula____ southern end of lake.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brett!

I just bought mine this weekend too~ and we'll be at Fort Wilderness the first 2 weeks of July!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !! 
*
Fort Wilderness is great. we just got back and had a great time!!

Enjoy !


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

You're gonna love the trailer. We just had our maiden voyage last weekend in ours. Tons of room and way too much space. I'm sure we'll fill it up eventually.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome fellow Alabamian. We are from the greater Gadsden area, are ya'll close by? Maybe we will run into you camping some time. You'll have to share your favorite nearby campgrounds.


----------

